# What is Resource Guarding in Dogs?



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​




> It’s all my food! Mine! Dogs love their food – but sometimes, that love turns into a dangerous obsession. Here’s how to treat resource guarding in dogs.
> 
> As a dog owner, one of your biggest and most important tasks is to train your dog. For some dogs, this task is easier said than done – especially if your dog has problems like resource guarding. Resource guarding is common, especially in puppies that come from large litters, and it is something you can deal with on your own at home. Here’s what resource guarding in dogs is and how to stop it.


Read more about What is Resource Guarding in Dogs? at PetGuide.com.


----------

